# More shadybug loft



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice! The only thing you could have done better would be to make it bigger!

Great work! What are you planning to house in that sweet loft?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It is too neat and clean to put birds in


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have 15 racing homers in it I put a slated floor in it and a trap and landing board and a sliding door to close them in when its raining Im starting another one now 4x8 just a shed type and will work it from there. I can completely clean this loft in 15 mins it cost around $1,600


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Yikes $1,600 for such a small size, but hey if you can afford it why not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's really very nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I lost my job after 34 years the winter i built iT IT was like theropy for me it kept me from going crazy LOL Thats why it looks so nice. Thanks for your compliments I wanted to make it bigger but the yard you see is all i own since i built the addition on the house and the next 4x8 loft will take the rest of the yard oh well no more grass to mow LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I lost my job after 34 years the winter i built iT IT was like theropy for me it kept me from going crazy LOL Thats why it looks so nice. Thanks for your compliments I wanted to make it bigger but the yard you see is all i own since i built the addition on the house and the next 4x8 loft will take the rest of the yard oh well no more grass to mow LOL


Well, it's a really nice loft.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That's the cutest darn thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Nice, nice, nice! The only thing you could have done better would be to make it bigger!
> 
> Great work! What are you planning to house in that sweet loft?


I have 15 racing hommers now I got my foudation birds from Lewis Burns


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful work


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is really cute!


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Funny thing, I haven't had birds in 20 +/- years, lost my job last spring after 20 years of working at the same place, and I spent my down time building loft gear all winter, it is great therapy. Hopefully the loft will come together when the snow leaves. Cheers, looks great man.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff Ward said:


> Funny thing, I haven't had birds in 20 +/- years, lost my job last spring after 20 years of working at the same place, and I spent my down time building loft gear all winter, it is great therapy. Hopefully the loft will come together when the snow leaves. Cheers, looks great man.


Sorry to here that I never had pigeons. I had turkeys, quail before. I think It has always been in my mind to raise some I liked the idea of training them and taking them far away and waiting for them to return Good luck with your loft .Im starting my next one this week I learned a lot this one will be bigger


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

thats a great little loft you made , you should be very proud


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

LokotaLoft said:


> thats a great little loft you made , you should be very proud


Thanks Im kinda a perfectonist when it comes to that kind of stuff I try to do everthing to the best of my ability and im not even a carpenter LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I lost my job after 34 years the winter i built iT IT was like theropy for me it kept me from going crazy LOL Thats why it looks so nice. Thanks for your compliments I wanted to make it bigger but the yard you see is all i own since i built the addition on the house and the next 4x8 loft will take the rest of the yard oh well no more grass to mow LOL


Excellent use of space. Sorry you lost your job - you certainly made excellent use of your down time!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice nice loft, just like your perches and feeder.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have 15 racing hommers now I got my foudation birds from Lewis Burns


 I don't know how this slipped by me.....CONGRADULATIONS !!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you ever travel somewhere else and build lofts for people or deliver lofts somehow--just a question because you are so good at this and just wonder about the answer--not getting personal but just wondering and I am from Pennsylvania where is Waynesboro and have not been back in 45 or more years and just thinking about your space saving talent and time saving as well--How do your vents actually work?? Thanks..c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Do you ever travel somewhere else and build lofts for people or deliver lofts somehow--just a question because you are so good at this and just wonder about the answer--not getting personal but just wondering and I am from Pennsylvania where is Waynesboro and have not been back in 45 or more years and just thinking about your space saving talent and time saving as well--How do your vents actually work?? Thanks..c.hert


I never though about building one for someone else It would cost to much Im kinda a pefectionest which is good some times and bad other times and usualy cost me more money. Every board in thet loft is painted on both sides before it was asembled. my Thinking is that when water gets behind the trim boards it will not rot as fast and add years of life to the loft. I am building a new one now a shed type. Im not painting the inside of this one of coarse thats what i say now I was in a loft that wasnt painted and i liked how it looked I will be posting pictues as I go on the new one starting tomorrow it may help you. I kinda make things up as I go. I will pot better pics of the roof and front vent for you soon. Waynesboro is south central8 miles from hagerstown md


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a real stickler about painting the inside of a loft I would never do it and leave it natural believing it is better for the birds especially racers that need a lot of clean air to fly well -breathing machines-- they do have special paint that is organic and bug resistant and not harmful to the pigeons--made for pigeon lofts that I would use if I had to paint the inside of the loft and this is on backorder at Foys pigeon supply : 1-877.355-7727 and daytime hours you could order a catalogue to be sent to you for free and it is really nice to look through at all the different things they sell also there is Siegels's 1-800-437-4436 and they also will mail out a catalogue and you might enjoy that one as well. I like the natural wood color and if i want to brighten it up I would use this organic paint that is a lot safer for the birds...Thanks for the reply and I can't wait to hear how your vent system works and you are really a wonderful design expert and a builder and your allowed to be particular or fuzzy this is good and makes a real good product ...Thank you so much---just beautiful lofts you build....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> I am a real stickler about painting the inside of a loft I would never do it and leave it natural believing it is better for the birds especially racers that need a lot of clean air to fly well -breathing machines-- they do have special paint that is organic and bug resistant and not harmful to the pigeons--made for pigeon lofts that I would use if I had to paint the inside of the loft and this is on backorder at Foys pigeon supply : 1-877.355-7727 and daytime hours you could order a catalogue to be sent to you for free and it is really nice to look through at all the different things they sell also there is Siegels's 1-800-437-4436 and they also will mail out a catalogue and you might enjoy that one as well. I like the natural wood color and if i want to brighten it up I would use this organic paint that is a lot safer for the birds...Thanks for the reply and I can't wait to hear how your vent system works and you are really a wonderful design expert and a builder and your allowed to be particular or fuzzy this is good and makes a real good product ...Thank you so much---just beautiful lofts you build....c.hert


I have most all the catalogs I painted this one with the same outside latex paint I used on the inside I dosnt bothers the birds I have my birds 2 years now I give them multi mix in the water every couple months a teaspoon of apple cider viniger in the water every day and a drop of clorox in the water every day and i put three garlic pieces cut to let the juice out in the water once a week I fly my birds and havent had any sicknes yet. I was told by a old guy that Bacteria cant grow in a acitic inviroment. Im at work now so I cant post picks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sure a lot of people agree with you because they have been painting and flying for years and I have one friend in particular that his loft looks like the awakening with all the white paint and light around (beautiful loft he has) and it does not seem to bother him or his birds at all but since I am such a ninny I will buy this organic paint because it does other things too bug repellent etc and lets the wood breathe--this is just my picky thing and I think I am right of course and would use no other paint in the inside of my loft- outside doesn.t matter and you need more protection to the wood--but inside matters to me and I would use that paint although I don't paint the inside of my loft and I leave it in natural wood--looks prettier--more bird like.....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> I am sure a lot of people agree with you because they have been painting and flying for years and I have one friend in particular that his loft looks like the awakening with all the white paint and light around (beautiful loft he has) and it does not seem to bother him or his birds at all but since I am such a ninny I will buy this organic paint because it does other things too bug repellent etc and lets the wood breathe--this is just my picky thing and I think I am right of course and would use no other paint in the inside of my loft- outside doesn.t matter and you need more protection to the wood--but inside matters to me and I would use that paint although I don't paint the inside of my loft and I leave it in natural wood--looks prettier--more bird like.....c.hert


I think im going to leave my new one natural although i painted the floor already but that will be under the slated floor The slated floor in the first loft is treated wood with several coats of orange shalac Orange shalac is great stuff once its dry nothing touches it The poop scrapes of easy too


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would not do that either LOL I tell you I am a fuss bug when it comes to paint supplies...But your lofts are sure beautiful this I tell you--sure enjoy seeing them as well and keep sharing them with us---we all love them I am sure....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> I would not do that either LOL I tell you I am a fuss bug when it comes to paint supplies...But your lofts are sure beautiful this I tell you--sure enjoy seeing them as well and keep sharing them with us---we all love them I am sure....c.hert


I know what you mean but do you realy know what that loft paint is If it cleans up with water it is some kind of latex and if it lets wood breath its watered down latex and I dont know how it repells bugs a little bug repelnt mixed in LOL Just a thought


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your getting as silly as I am lol No don't really know what it is and on some things not many you just have to trust or look it up on the internet and get sick with the ingredients ---natural inside is the best for me----c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Your getting as silly as I am lol No don't really know what it is and on some things not many you just have to trust or look it up on the internet and get sick with the ingredients ---natural inside is the best for me----c.hert


YEP Thats the way im going this time no Paint. I like looking at other lofts I went to visit a loft last week. They had three different sections They were nice sized you could walk in them. But when i went in in 2 mins time i couldnt get my breath poop was 4" thick on the floor birds were nesting on the floor on the poop I was bad.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Your loft is everything everyone said about it. But gosh, I'd be afraid that a high wind would blow it over. Do you have the base anchored to the ground?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

grifter said:


> Your loft is everything everyone said about it. But gosh, I'd be afraid that a high wind would blow it over. Do you have the base anchored to the ground?


 I have 4x4 treated legs 2' in the ground in cement It aint going anywhere LOL My new loft will be diferent i will post pics soon oh yea the porch legs are in cement too.


----------

